# Kayak fishing pamlico sound in June



## Guest (Mar 10, 2017)

Hello,

I posted this originally in the North Carolina section but figured I may be able to get more information here in the kayak fishing section.

I am looking to tote my kayak down to Avon, NC with me the first week of June. I want to launch from the Canadian Hole Beach. I noticed on Google maps that there seems to be a deep area dredged out near shore there. Also seems to be one to the south near shore. And a trough seems to be cut near shore running up past Avon. Should I expect those areas to hold any fish? I would think they may hold in the deeper areas on low tides and maybe move to the shallower flats on high tide to hunt for Baitfish? I have read that small soft plastic gulp lures on 1/8-1/4 oz jig heads can work well. Any other recommendations? Also, are there other areas that hold fish in the sound around that time of year, besides channels etc where boat traffic will be high, that I may be able to reasonably access on a kayak? I appreciate any info and I'm looking forward to the fishing!


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

I have never had much luck at Canadian hole. Pinfish and grunts. The channel that runs from Avon harbor north of town has been much more productive, trout, flounder and puppy drum. Also try down in Hatteras launch from Coast Guard beach and hit the channels and grass beds.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2017)

Thank you for the information! I'll be looking for places to launch in Avon for sure then! I've also been reading that there is a possibility of launching from around the Bodie island lighthouse and working the grass beds. I'll be checking with the NPS on that for sure. Thanks again for your response!


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

A word to the wise. There is no area on planet earth with more cotton mouths then that area around Bodie island launch. If ya want to fish up that way park at Oregon inlet fishing center on the east side of the marina and launch there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks for the information on the snakes. I'll keep an eye out for them. I saw a ton of them in back bay NWR too. Interesting animals! I will be looking forward to seeing a few!


----------

